# Unable to update Mint 15



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's what I get:


> Could not download all repository indexes
> 
> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.


Specific error example:


> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]



Is this because the update server is down or because this is version 15 and support has ended?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 23, 2014)

I think the latter, but I am not sure. It is time nonetheless for Mint to use their own frigging repos.

Anyway, did you run 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get update
```
 in the terminal?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 23, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> I think the latter, but I am not sure. It is time nonetheless for Mint to use their own frigging repos.
> 
> Anyway, did you run
> 
> ...


Yes, but that generated a lot of errors.  Basically the same errors as in the OP.
I installed 17.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 24, 2014)

I think the older Ubuntu repositories must be offline, as I have the same issue with an Ubuntu 13.04 machine.


----------



## Frick (Jul 24, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I think the older Ubuntu repositories must be offline, as I have the same issue with an Ubuntu 13.04 machine.



This is what is most annoying with Linux, or if it's just *buntu. The new updates can be applied to your current system as well, but everything is moved to a new repository so you have to add that rep manually.


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I think the older Ubuntu repositories must be offline, as I have the same issue with an Ubuntu 13.04 machine.



Just as Frick said, since Ubuntu 13.04 and derivative distros are no longer supported, you have to edit your sources.list manually, quote the former lines, and add the following instead :


```
## Updated repositories list for Ubuntu 13.04 "Raring Ringtail" and/or Mint 15 "Olivia"
deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ raring main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ raring-updates main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ raring-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ raring-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ raring-security main restricted universe multiverse

## The following repository is specific to Linux Mint 15 and should be
## uncommented if needed. The path didn't change and should be good to go.
# deb http://packages.linuxmint.com/ olivia main upstream import

## Enabling Canonical Partner repository give you access to more
## programs and features that are not available by default.
##
## Though the path is correct, updating this repository may not work properly in 2014.
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ pool partner

## The following repository is not part of Ubuntu, it was offered by third-party
## developers who wanted to ship their latest software.
## It's been discarded when 13.04 reached end-of-life and must
## be commented to avoid unecessary 404 errors when updating repos
#   deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main
```


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 25, 2014)

blobster21 said:


> Just as Frick said, since Ubuntu 13.04 and derivative distros are no longer supported, you have to edit your sources.list manually, quote the former lines, and add the following instead :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks, I may use these sources on my Mint 15 machines too unless I choose to upgrade.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 25, 2014)

It is only an issue on distros that do not have a rolling release system.


----------

